# f10 issues



## phatty (Jul 19, 2016)

hey guys and girls I got some f10 the other day as every one raves about it. I rang the vets and they where a bit exy so I found it at the local BP on sale but it has made my snakes and lizards go blue. also side note it 8 buck a bottle so get in quick. how do you guys what the blue off the lizards or snakes????


----------



## Wallo (Jul 19, 2016)

Not suggesting you actually do this - trying to be funny and trying a bit too hard


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 19, 2016)

Bet they ran better (before they died).


----------



## phatty (Jul 19, 2016)

Comon guys cheer up lifes not all doom and gloom 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Jul 19, 2016)

phatty said:


> Comon guys cheer up lifes not all doom and gloom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Turned the TV or radio on lately?


----------



## phatty (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh i see what the problem is you need to get foxtel and not watch the news channels. or just play with your reps more 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Jul 19, 2016)

Tried that one a couple of times. Snakes seemed to move along much quicker but there were these random backfires at all hours of the night. Might be running them a bit rich...


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 19, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:
I'm still chuckling while I type.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 19, 2016)

What did I miss ;( I want to laugh until my organs literally burst out of my stomach as I watch but I don't care because I'm crying in hilarious pain

Errr.... On second thoughts I don't need to know


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 19, 2016)

I have gotten in trouble with admins for posting less in chat! I'm having a lough but seriously am I not likeable?? Lol on a more serious note, have you noticed any reptiles with exhaust problems since you started using this?


----------



## phatty (Jul 20, 2016)

really guys it was my 666 post so I thought I would have a bit of fun with it


----------



## Snapped (Jul 20, 2016)

I find a bit of Napisan added to the wash gets those blue stains out.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 20, 2016)

WD40?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzza72 (Jul 21, 2016)

One of my snakes is addicted to brake fluid but he doesn't think there's a problem! Keeps on telling me he can stop anytime! ??????


----------



## alexbee (Jul 21, 2016)

You would be so much fun at parties lol

- - - Updated - - -



Wallo said:


> Not suggesting you actually do this - trying to be funny and trying a bit too hard




You would be so much fun at parties lol


----------



## Wallo (Jul 21, 2016)

alexbee said:


> You would be so much fun at parties lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I actually wrote " naked flame will get rid of the blue" and then edited it as I didnt want to suggest to take a naked flame to any reptile and was having a go at myself and my poor humour but have realised I edited the whole comment so not having a go at anyone but myself
P.S I love the smash it up cup at any party


----------

